# Heart palpitations?



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Does anyone esle have these? Is it Fibro or something esle? I have gotten them before but not this bad! Should I go to the emergency room??Laurie


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

PS I am dizzy, too. I'm 36.Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes you should go to the doctor, ER if need be. Use this to judge: If you didn't have fibro would you go to the doctor for this? If yes, then GO!!!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I get heart paplatations and have since i got divorced in 1997.The doctor told me it was anxiety and i am now taking Zoloft.That helps a lot.I still get them sometimes,but i would get them all the time if i were not on an antidepressent.My heart flutters and i lose my breath.It can be scary.Definately check with your doctor about this.


----------



## sargentpaynetat2 (Jan 28, 2003)

stillnaked I'm pretty sure what is causing your palpitations is anxiety. If you go to the ER they are likely to give you a shot or send you home with some Valume or Ativan. Was it a ltittle flutter in your chest, lasting just a short seconde, but long enough to scare the #### out of ya? I have Fibro and an anxiety dissorder which gives me the palpitations. Are they related? Who knows. I also work in the medical industry(for 6 yrs almost) and see this quite often, but if you're concerned, see a DR!!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Stillnaked...I also have had the palpatations, and most of it was anxiety, but I also discoverd that your female hormones plays a role. I went on a low dose of Hormone replacement and that really helped a lot. I know your still young, but at any age a female's hormones can get out of balance. Might want to check this out too. I get dizzy from fibro, ear problems, IBS, and there are just numerous things that can cause it. Most of all, are you experiencing any chest pains or shortness of breath? This is when this old gal will head for the ER. But, just to be on the safe side, be sure and get yourself checked. The more you delay, the more anxiety, and you will really get yourself in a bad state of mind if you don't get an opinion. Also, blood pressure rising or dropping can cause you to be dizzy. Best of luck


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks guys, I have a Dr appt on the 4th, and will ask. I was dizzy, chest hurt, rapid weak pulse, and it lasted about four hours! It was awful! I was nervous until it happened, so I don't know if that's related. I will ask the DR though! Thanks again!Laurie


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Please promise you will go to the ER if this happens again before your appointment. Four hours is a long time to experience chest pain.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Rowe, You got it! And I love you, too!







Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Ditto!! And be sure to let us know what the doc says about it (hey, we worry







)


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Laurie, how did your appointment go? What news?


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Sorry! The Dr said "Hey, you have Fibro". LOL He isn't worried said it happens all the time and to stop taking diet pills. I told I DON'T take diet pills. He's a bonehead! But, he did give me three months of Zelnorm which is helping SO much with my IBS! So I guess I can tolerate him! I haven't had any since I started taking Soma, and some other thing I can't remember the name of. Thanks for asking.Laurie


----------

